# USB-C data speeds for reading CF Express from R5 over USB?



## skp (Aug 9, 2020)

Does anyone know if the USB C port on the R5 supports full USB 3.1 gen 1 (5gb/s) or gen 2 (10gb/s)? I planned ahead and bought my RF lenses, EF-RF adapter, and CF Express card a while ago, but didn't get a CF Express reader and the only ones I can find have terrible reviews. It looks like I'm either going to have to buy the Sandisk CF Reader that my local shop has in stock, but reviews say you have to manually hold the card in place to get it to work, or I'm gonna have to read files from the camera over USB.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 9, 2020)

I haven't tested actual transfer speeds, but in the manual it's "SuperSpeed Plus USB (USB 3.1 Gen 2) equivalent". That last word in there seems odd...as if it's not actually USB 3.1 Gen 2, but close enough???


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 9, 2020)

I just downloaded155 (8Gb) RAW files using a USB-C to USB-A data cable and the file transfer speed seemed decent. I connected the R5 directly to my computer. Windows 10 Pro recognized it and created a drive for the camera. I just did a copy and paste to move the files.

I didn't time it but it seemed to be reasonably fast. In order to connect the camera/card reader to my Windows computer, I had to purchase a USB-C to USB-A 2.0 cable as the one with the reader and the R5 came with USB-C to USB-C which doesn't work with a lot of PC's. If you shoot RAW keep in mind that your file size will be 34 - 70 Mb each and probably averages about 50 Mb/image. Remember to plug into the blue USB port to get the 2.0 speed.

Lightroom doesn't support the CR3 file format and I used the Adobe DNG converter (free) to get the files into a format that Lightroom recognizes. I can't believe that Lightroom doesn't recognize the CR3 format. Prototypes of the camera have been out for months and you'd think Adobe could get one? What am I paying $10/month for?

I bought the Wise Advanced CFexpress USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-C from B&H and so far it's working okay. I haven't had a chance to use it much but so far so good.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2020)

I have been looking at reviews as well. Many complained of heat. It turns out the CF express cards get very hot, so it might not be the reader. I'll probably go with the Delkin due to its two cables supplied (USB C and USB C to A). I'm holding off on a CFexpress card and reader until I get my camera and check it out with my existing SD cards that I use in my R. I have 30 days to return the camera, I don't want to be saddled with extras that I might never use if I have to return it. My computer does not have USB C, and it probably never will.

I want to check out the wi-fi transfer speeds too. For just a few photos, I'd likely use that.

I am also wondering about the WFT Grip and using it rather than a card reader. At $1000 rather than $350 for the battery grip, its a big penalty, I probably would not use most of the features, but if the wi-fi of the R5 is not fast enough, its a option at closer to GB speeds. I wonder if it helps to heat sink the camera


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 9, 2020)

" I am also wondering about the WFT Grip and using it rather than a card reader. At $1000 rather than $350 for the battery grip, its a big penalty, I probably would not use most of the features, but if the wi-fi of the R5 is not fast enough, its a option at closer to GB speeds. I wonder if it helps to heat sink the camera "

I'd guess that the grip wouldn't be that useful unless you have an ethernet cable to plug it into. Also if you're shooting RAW keep in mind that your image files will be somewhere around 50 Mb each and transferring that over WiFi will be slow.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> " I am also wondering about the WFT Grip and using it rather than a card reader. At $1000 rather than $350 for the battery grip, its a big penalty, I probably would not use most of the features, but if the wi-fi of the R5 is not fast enough, its a option at closer to GB speeds. I wonder if it helps to heat sink the camera "
> 
> I'd guess that the grip wouldn't be that useful unless you have an ethernet cable to plug it into. Also if you're shooting RAW keep in mind that your image files will be somewhere around 50 Mb each and transferring that over WiFi will be slow.


Its not slow when using gigabit wi-fi speeds, slightly slower than ethernet, WFT has gigabyte speed, close to ethernet speed. I copied six 31 MB CR3 files over ethernet to my NAS, it took maybe 2 or 3 seconds. A more accurate measure would be copying 1 or 2 hundred, but I could live with the speed for photos. For 8K video, it would be a problem. If the WFT transferred them via FTP to my NAS as I took the photos, I'd probably never even notice the download speed.


----------

